

Open Source Kids Learning software - nagarch

Hi,<p>is there any software I can use for kids who are between primary 1 to Primary 5. The learning goal is<p>1. To learn and practice tests in additions, subtraction, division, multiplication
2. Homework
3. tests for all users<p>etc...
======
1331
You may want to try out Edubuntu [1], which contains many open source
educational applications. You can try it online, and download it if you like
it. I recommend installing it in a VM. If you are already running Linux, you
can simply install the packages that you want [2].

[1] <http://www.edubuntu.org/>

[2] <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide>

~~~
nagarch
Its lot of information ...let me try. Can it installed on ec2

------
ddon
I use khan academy with my kids for that...

~~~
nagarch
is it having simple to use and captures previous test etc..just education like
what is addition..give me the exact link

~~~
1331
Verbose links for you:

Khan Academy: <http://www.khanacademy.org/>

Arithmetic videos: <http://www.khanacademy.org/#arithmetic>

Easiest addition video: [http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic/addition-
subtract...](http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic/addition-
subtraction/v/basic-addition)

Exercises: <http://www.khanacademy.org/exercisedashboard>

Addition exercises: [http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic/addition-
subtract...](http://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic/addition-
subtraction/e/addition_1)

~~~
nagarch
Thank you so much. I will show to my son

